# Apitherapy for herniated disc?



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone has knowledge or experience with this. I tried reading about it in The Bible of Bee Venom Therapy but found nothing on it. I wonder if bee Venom would have any effect on breaking up the material that comes from a herniated disc.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

bchains said:


> remove deleted post


Totally unhelpful answer to my question, but thanks for trying!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Teal,

I am not a doctor, so can only say what has worked for me.
I have done a lot of research, and have a lot of experience with spinal disc problems.

You said "I wonder if bee Venom would have any effect on breaking up the material that comes from a herniated disc." This makes me think you have an open herniated disc, where the material inside the disc squirts out as the shell material of the disc has ruptured. There is a thing called a closed herniation, or bulged disc, or slipped disc, where the disc has bulged but not bursted open yet.

Either type of disc problem can affect the nerve that runs through the spine, if the nerve gets hit, you get lightening bolts of nerve pain. If you have an open herniation then it will take surgery to remove the material that has squirted out of the disc. Once a disk has openly herniated, the shell of the disc will never heal closed again, so future squirts may happen causing future nerve pain. Do research, get doctors opinions, they don't all agree with each other on what to do all the time.

If you have a closed herniation, or bulged disc, then over time with exercise the body can recover from the pain. Sometimes the bulge is so great it doesn't. Either way, future bulging can happen or open herniation can happen as that disc has weakened. A good stretching and exercise routine is a must as it's the muscle system that holds the spine in shape.

Now, for bee sting therapy. It works for me to reduce and get rid of the nerve pain. It helps me with arthritis pain. It does not help me with muscle pain. It will not remove any material that may have squirted out of an open herniated disc... that will require surgery. It will not reduce any bulging of a closed herniated disc. It does help me a lot with nerve pain, of which I have almost daily. It seems as if it helps to cause relaxation of my muscles, so I'm more loose and flexible. I give myself a sting in the outside of the upper arm, a couple inches below the shoulder joint. In that upper outer muscle around the shoulder. Will it help you any at all? I don't know. Do your own research and try it out and see. I surely hope you find some relief.

Again, I'm not a doctor. I'm just relating what I've researched, and what has been told to me by doctors and surgeons, and by my own personal experience. Nothing of what I've written here should be considered as advice or recommendation or treatment of any kind for anyone reading this post.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

This is personal experience only and not medical advice.

My husband had a ruptured herniated disc. He was in extreme pain and saw a chiropractor on an emergency basis. He crawled on his hands and knees at home and in the chiropractor's office due to the pain.

Their treatment consisted of working the back to get the spine aligned properly so that the disc was not getting pinched. They explained that the material would go back into the disc once the pressure was balanced. It did take a little time but was worth it. Surgery was avoided. Pain is gone.

There have been no further problems since then. The problem was initially caused by improper lifting of a very heavy piece of furniture.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you Ray! I appreciate your insight. I'm glad to hear that stings help with your nerve pain and arthritis pain. I've had much success with it helping with pain and inflammation in my knees after long or intense runs.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Was he treated over a long period of time? I have a friend who'd rather avoid surgery. The rupture is between c5 and c6 in his neck. I believe that is the course of action right now, to create alignment in the spine. I'm happy to hear that the treatment worked for your husband and that he is now pain free.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

He went to the chiropractor for about 8 weeks.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Teal, as I recall you were into essential oils. Those will also benefit you in dealing with inflammation and pain.

Frankincense is a go to oil as you probably know. Lots of health problems are caused by our lifestyles in what we eat and how active we are including our exposure to sun. I am putting Frankincense in a carrier oil on mom's skin to deal with her issues including sun damage. My own facial sun spot is fading away due to treatment with Frankincense. I had read testimonials about this and found it does work! People use it to treat skin cancer along with their medical treatment. I just recently made melt and pour soap with Frankincense and gave it to someone who is now finished with their skin cancer treatment.

~ My best to you


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Bee Bliss said:


> Teal, as I recall you were into essential oils. Those will also benefit you in dealing with inflammation and pain.
> 
> Frankincense is a go to oil as you probably know. Lots of health problems are caused by our lifestyles in what we eat and how active we are including our exposure to sun. I am putting Frankincense in a carrier oil on mom's skin to deal with her issues including sun damage. My own facial sun spot is fading away due to treatment with Frankincense. I had read testimonials about this and found it does work! People use it to treat skin cancer along with their medical treatment. I just recently made melt and pour soap with Frankincense and gave it to someone who is now finished with their skin cancer treatment.
> 
> ~ My best to you


Yes, I've given him some oils, hoping to reduce some of the inflammation around the affected nerve. 

My mom and dad have loved frankincense for helping to get rid of spots and even skin tags. It's my favorite oil hands down. Thanks so much for your helpful responses!


----------

